# new member, new splitter



## Bill (May 7, 2012)

Hi guys just been reading thru all the posts in the forum... I see a lot of ideas but not many home built splitters?
Anyway thought id share a couple of pics of a splitter i am building... More pics and some specs when i get the conveyor up and running.
Enjoy.

Ok having some trouble uploading photos watch this space


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!

Try useing a hosting site like photo bucket and copy and paste the IMG code

Please resize pics to 600 x 400 pixils


----------



## Bill (May 7, 2012)

Think there should be some photos under this


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

whats the stats on that thing its huge


----------



## Bill (May 7, 2012)

Well the most important stat is total cost to date = $400 :-D
pump is recycled off a pea harvester 140lpm delivering 4000psi
engine is nissan LD20 diesel 2 litre which i turbod an intercooled using toyota estima turbo and nissan skyline intercooler piping is all 316 stainless and runs 8psi of boost
rams are made by myself main ram 100mm bore 60mm shaft
valve banks are off the harvester too
conveyor is made just need to put it on and plumb it an make a ram to raise and lower it will run off the power steer pump on the engine
oh and the chassis used to be a 2000l diesel tank
feel free to fire any quesions and will try get more pics maybe a video

the ring in the photo is sitting on the lifting table which folds down to make loading the big rings easier. Also folds away when not in use... Oh also has a stubbie holder, automotive style cigarette lighter and led work lights, oil pressure gauge, oil temp gauge, boost pressure gauge, water temp gauge and turbo timer


----------



## Bill (May 7, 2012)

Plans for the future include mounting a genset under it for 240v power and a stick welder, bonnet and then full dissassemble for painting and when the conveyor is mounted should be able to load my ute while its hitched to the splitter  oh and diesel tank is 18litres off a steam cleaner averaging about 2.5 litres per hour


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

wow too cool


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

that thing is awesome i want one


----------



## sharp101 (Jun 12, 2012)

*This is one heck of a log splitter. I am impressed!!!*

Hi Bill,
Just signed up to the forum. Like what you built with what you made it out of and the cost is just unreal. I am working on posting my log splitter with pics. Stay tuned. I put a lot more cash into mine.


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Neat splitter!


----------

